# The Farm Bill....a different perspective



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Heres a look at the proposed farm bill from outside the midwest.....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...n_farm_bill_LN/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Throw the whole damn thing out.Hay production has zero farm program payments.Program payments are just passed on in higher rents and land prices anyway.

If you take all the risk out of farming with insurance.Farmers will just bid higher on rent and land and profits will be slim no matter what the prices are.

Hmmm, maybe time to rent it out?Go fishing.Oh crap I'd probably just get myself into trouble.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Agreed, the farming community would be much better off if they had stopped the welfare long ago. Hard to believe that people can't realize that anytime you have to give a group of people money and do it for any length of time, you have done them a disservice and made them ultimately dependent.....sad but true, happens again and again. Could be farmers, firemen, etc. etc. Matters not. They tried for several years to get me to apply for a check for one of my fields because it has a cotton base, don't know why they do that but they do, and I refuse it every year. They finally quit asking and hounding me about it, I take pride in the fact that I have never taken money from our government, not for unemployment, stamps, welfare, or any other program like this farmers welfare. My father was a very proud man, WWII veteran and he always thought it was a disgrace, never one to shame his name, I feel the same way today. I do think there is a place for some of these programs but as with anything else that deals with the godalmighty dollar it gets abused, and abused, and abused. Just go to your local grocery store you can see it within 10 minutes. So let's recap, we give farmers welfare to grow the crops and then welfare to buy the crops, that means you and I have to pay for those two groups, does it make any sense?


----------



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

The way I understand it 80% of the money goes to the largest 20% of farms in the U.S.
and that is one of the main reasons family farms have trouble surviving.

These corperate farms can operate at a loss and still make money at the end of the year. Our governmnent wants to control food prices and they want to keep them low.

If prices were not controled and kept artificaly low big farms could never compete with family farms. Farming is one of only a few sectors in the U.S. where small business cannot out compete large corperations and that is because of government manipulation.


----------

